# qbittorrent weirdness

## Cyker

Does anyone else here use qbittorrent?

Does superseeding mode work for you? (e.g. right-click on a torrent, select super seeding mode).

I've found that it doesn't work for me, BUT! if I compile directly from source (i.e. unpack, ./configure, gmake) then it does work!!

This seems to point at something in the ebuild process that's causing this weirdness...

----------

## redagadir

check the configure options in ebuildLast edited by redagadir on Wed Dec 21, 2011 9:08 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Cyker

Me and chris-qbt had a look but nothing jumps out as being wrong.

There are several custom eclass functions used which may be causing the problem but that's a bit beyond my ability to deal with...

I mainly wanted to see if any other gentoo qbittorrent users can duplicate the problem so I can tell whether it is an actual problem or some weird breakage  on my system...

At the moment I just compiled qbt by hand and copied the exe over the gentoo one!  :Laughing: 

----------

